# Goju-Ryu/Taekwon-Do



## RobinTKD (Sep 8, 2011)

A friend of mine has found a Goju-Ryu class quite close to home and he wants to try it, he also wants me to come along and train too. I'm very tempted as it's a style that I've admired for years, but do you think it would confuse my Taekwon-Do training too? I know some of the TKD practitioners on here also study Okinawan Martial Arts, so how do you find it? I train every day in TKD, except on weekends when I train alone, but the Goju-Ryu class doesn't clash with my TKD classes. Should I give it a go? I can't see it doing anything more than just enhancing my technique, and if I get to undergo a bit of Hojo Undo, then all the better!

Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Also, I thought I'd post this in the Japanese arts section as I wanted to know what those who practice the art think, and not (so much) those who practice TKD.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 8, 2011)

While I haven't cross trained, I've heard many people say cross training is more effective once you have mastered the foundation of your first choice of martial art. My husband trains in wing chun and Tkd, but kept it to strictly Tkd til he had been a black belt for many years.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Sep 8, 2011)

naomisarah said:


> While I haven't cross trained, I've heard many people say cross training is more effective once you have mastered the foundation of your first choice of martial art. My husband trains in wing chun and Tkd, but kept it to strictly Tkd til he had been a black belt for many years.



^^This. I was getting ready for my black belt in TaeKwonDo when I started Judo. The way it happened, I graded to yellow belt in Judo and fought at my first Judo shiai before I graded to black belt, but that's irrelevant. I think more TKD experience is a good idea before you start Goju Ryu personally but I won't discourage you.


----------



## RobinTKD (Sep 9, 2011)

Perhaps I should have stated that I'm a First Dan in TKD, and that essentially, this will still be my 'main' art of choice. Your opinions are still appreciated.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 9, 2011)

Boxing hasnt interfered with my TKD (Which is a very Hand-Heavy-In-Application Form), and as such, as long as you keep them seperate somehow (Personally, i use Stances. Assume a Boxing Stance to Box; Assume a TKD Stance to TKD), and go from there.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 9, 2011)

Okinawan GoJu is a close in fighting art that is kata based. All kicks are below the waist, with grabs and take downs. In it's most truest sense, it is not geared toward tournaments, but I do feel there could be some merit to starting it, and judge for yourself down the road.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 9, 2011)

I had the opportunity to train with a new student in our Isshin-Ryu dojo last night who has trained for years in TKD and has some boxing background as well.  Gotta say, he is fast on the uptake and by the way, he hits like a freight train.  About the only thing I noticed was his tendency to punch and stick, instead of using the snap punch as we do.  There was a lot of cross-over.  We block a little differently, our stances are not as deep, but he seems to be having no trouble transitioning.  I'd say give it a shot and see what you think.


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Sep 9, 2011)

It's a great opportunity to learn another system. If you want to cross-train, go ahead. I think it's good to have one solid system you studied for 4 or 5 years when reaching black belt, and then if you like go to another school to try out another system.


----------



## RobinTKD (Sep 9, 2011)

We study ITF Taekwon-Do so we're not really geared towards tournaments. Having said that, when we spar in class, kicks must be above the waist, no hits to the back, and there are no takedowns, although we do use them in self defence we don't use them for sparring. I'm definitely gonna go, I love the look of the kata's, and it just seems like a system that would really enhance my techniques as a martial artist! I'll start next saturday (17th september) and let you know how it goes!


----------



## Manny (Sep 9, 2011)

I am a second degree black belt in WTF Taekwondo and yes I did crosstraing for a year in american kenpo karate. TKD is still my main martial art and kenpo gave me a set of new self defense techs, so I say go ahead, try the Goju and have fun most of all, two things can hapen: a) you get involved with Goju and liked and never look back or b) You will keep TKD as your main martial and get some Goju moves, either way you don't loose a thing so go ahead, crosstraining is fun, refreshing and helps to make some extra friends.

Manny


----------



## ETinCYQX (Sep 9, 2011)

RobinTKD said:


> Perhaps I should have stated that I'm a First Dan in TKD, and that essentially, this will still be my 'main' art of choice. Your opinions are still appreciated.



Robin, my sincere apologies. For some reason I thought you started quite recently; my mistake.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 12, 2011)

By all means, try it out, you just might like it.  I would be interested in reading your impressions of training in Goju-ryu karate as you progress.  Personally I find that many students with strong experience in another style, particularly Shotokan, have a lot of trouble adapting to the foundational methods in Goju.  Would be interesting to read what a taekwondoin thinks.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd do it. In a heartbeat. 

Goju ryu is #2 in my list of things to do if I wasn't doing what I already do. #1 is Uechi ryu.

It's good, solid, no nonsense, get right to the bottom of things MA.


----------



## harlan (Sep 12, 2011)

It depends on the Goju.

Our Goju school trains kobudo with a Chung do Kwan school. The teacher there is a 4th dan with over 20 years of training, and he tried training goju last year and liked it very much. However, he didn't return this year and I asked him about it. He stated that he found himself conflicted. He loves his TKD, and learning the bunkai has really enhanced his understanding of his forms, but can't 'integrate' the styles, nor really keep them seperate.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 12, 2011)

harlan said:


> It depends on the Goju.
> 
> Our Goju school trains kobudo with a Chung do Kwan school. The teacher there is a 4th dan with over 20 years of training, and he tried training goju last year and liked it very much. However, he didn't return this year and I asked him about it. He stated that he found himself conflicted. He loves his TKD, and learning the bunkai has really enhanced his understanding of his forms, but can't 'integrate' the styles, nor really keep them seperate.


Thats a bit odd - Ive not heard of any other Style Blend with that kind of effect. Curious indeed.


----------



## harlan (Sep 12, 2011)

I think he meant 'mentally'. And it depends on the Goju. Some is very 'chinese', very kung fu in power generation and combined with focus on hand/arm techniques doesn't automatically mean it will complement TKD.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 12, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Thats a bit odd - Ive not heard of any other Style Blend with that kind of effect. Curious indeed.



That's really not so unusual.  TKD is frequently taught as a long range sport style where you dart to score a few quick points before disengaging on purpose to avoid counterattack.  If that is the mindset you're used to, you'll definitely have trouble assimilating into the Goju way, at least the Goju-ryu I study and teach.  And that's even before we get into the technical differences such as the pelvic tuck or rounding the back instead of staying square.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Sep 12, 2011)

I have no formal training in Goju, but coming from an instructor's perspective it can be difficult when training in 2 similar styles.  Minor differences in wrap up, stances, etc. can be difficult to change with years of muscle memory already reinforced (since you are already a bb in ITF).  

However, as a martial artist, I really enjoy cross training from a philosophical and technical basis.  Many Karatekas were encouraged to seek out other instructors in the old days back in Okinawa.  Why?  No one owns a technique and no one is a master of all techniques.  Sometimes you need to leave your own fish bowl to see what the ocean has to offer.


----------



## RobinTKD (Sep 18, 2011)

So i had my first Goju class yesterday, it was great! It wasn't completely different to the TKD we study, a lot of emphasis on power generation, the techniques were aimed low, and I did pretty well in my first full contact (without pads) kumite! What i really want to know is, how do you breathe with that 'crocodile' sound during Sanchin Kata? It's something i really want to learn, and i can see that i'll definitely be supplementing my TKD with Goju for years to come now!


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 18, 2011)

> What i really want to know is, how do you breathe with that 'crocodile' sound during Sanchin Kata?



Don't worry if you don't get it for a while.  It's not uncommon for people to not perform sanchin correctly with proper alignment, tension, and breathing until they are years into their study.

One tip I'll share is to just stand with your back against a wall as you stand in sanchin dachi.  The pressure of of the wall can help you maintain proper back and lower body alignment, and if you remove movement from the equation you can focus on whatever aspect you want to work on at the time, like breathing or frame structure as you perform the blocks and punches in the form.

Another tip.  Don't focus so much on the sound of the breathing - instead focus on correct breathing mechanics.  The characteristic sound is a by-product of proper dan tien breathing.


----------



## clfsean (Sep 18, 2011)

Goju is about as close (Uechi being arguably closer) to southern CMA as possible without actually studying it. It takes time, it's not quick.

BUT... there'll be one moment (as with everything) when something "snaps into place" & then you're solid from there on.


----------



## scottie (Oct 5, 2011)

Man without writing a book. I just won the largest tournament in Isshinryu Karate. I started in a TKD based style of American Karate. 
Last night, I had a two 4th and a 7th Dan telling a brown belt to learn to kick from me because I being 300 pounds I still have the best kicks in our school. (None of that really matters about me) I only said that to tell you that the two will only enhance one another. I say they are close enough (punches blockes) and in my opinion will only make you better. Just be sure not to offend you TKD teacher. that would be my only caution....


----------



## chinto (Oct 8, 2011)

I would say that studying Goju Ryu will not hurt you at all.  I think if you are ever in an altercation it will be invaluable to you as it is about close in where most TKD is about being outside.  I doubt that it will conflict as it is a very different style of fighting then I have seen any TKD style use.   GO FOR IT!


----------



## Zero (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey, I'm glad you got to go and check out the goju class and will be heading back. I did TKD all through high school and then swaped to goju. It is a different style of course and has different focuses but as you will no doubt find, almost any two or more arts can be complimentary. You might laugh now but one day, you might even find your desire is to focus more on goju...(impossible!?)

I swapped over completely so had no issues re switching from one to the other either in training or competing but you should be able to compartmentalise when required. I took wing chun alongside karate for a couple of years and had no issue mixing the applications at either class.

It should be good for your in-close work also. My first night ever at goju I was put into a lot of reasonably heavy sparring and was one of the better kickers and was feeling really confident until I got a good punch to the bread basket and went down like a sack of spuds! It definitely helps to focus on those areas your particular style may not focus so much on!

I found a lot of the seniors in goju at my school actually did a lot of high kicks, front and hook kicks and round houses and had competed in open tournaments and other karate competitions such a kyokoshin. So there may be room for mixing your core style and kicking strneghts into the kumite at goju also. As you have the time for both I say go for it and enjoy!


----------



## miguksaram (Oct 21, 2011)

RobinTKD said:


> A friend of mine has found a Goju-Ryu class quite close to home and he wants to try it, he also wants me to come along and train too. I'm very tempted as it's a style that I've admired for years, but do you think it would confuse my Taekwon-Do training too? I know some of the TKD practitioners on here also study Okinawan Martial Arts, so how do you find it? I train every day in TKD, except on weekends when I train alone, but the Goju-Ryu class doesn't clash with my TKD classes. Should I give it a go? I can't see it doing anything more than just enhancing my technique, and if I get to undergo a bit of Hojo Undo, then all the better!
> 
> Your thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, I thought I'd post this in the Japanese arts section as I wanted to know what those who practice the art think, and not (so much) those who practice TKD.



I know this is over a month old but I thought I would just give you some insight from my experience.  First I do not believe the change will be too dramatic for you since you study ITF TKD.  From what I have gathered from my friends in ITF and have seen, the basics are very similar to karate.  Personally I come from KKW TKD and have been studying Shorei-ryu for the past 8 years.  The most difficult part I found was transitioning the way I chamber my side and roundhouse kick from TKD to karate method as well as going from more upright stances to lower stances.  In all it has been a great experience and as long as you still train in your TKD, you should have no problems adapting back and forth.


----------



## Gorilla (Oct 31, 2011)

My kids train in both TKD and Shotokan and they love both.  It has been a great!  I think that if you have an open mind it can be a great opportunity. They trained for 6 and 10 years in TKD before training in Shotokan. It is important to know your base art first before you venture out.


----------

